# Win 8 concurrent connection limit



## rivergum_23 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi All,
I've been searching around the net for the answer to this question;

Does windows 8 have a limitation to the amount of concurrent tcp connection???

I know WinXp had a limit of 10 connection and it looks as if they raised the limit to 20 in Win7 and now it looks like they have removed the limit althougher in Win8??? 

Can anybody confirm this?? I'm looking to run SQL Server Express 2008R2 and I will have around 15 computers talking to the Win8 machine with the SQL server installed on it.

Thanks in advance,
River


----------

